# Winter Mink Trapping



## 270 Jake (Jun 24, 2005)

What techniques do you guys use to continue catching mink during the winter months, especially with snow and ice? I am especially interested on how to employ foothold traps at this time.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Personally I believe you'd be farther ahead with body grippers, unless you find moving/open water to work a drowner slide.

Basic pockets sets work great, with fresh baits like fish, muskrat etc. The sets can be quite a way up from the water line.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

I would try making a couple bottem edge sets with a 120 coni if it is a frozen creek or river. If it is not frozen then like Freepop said a pocket set works well. I think there is a winter mink trapping 101 on the trapping tech. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=210286


Good luck,

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Bottom edge sets all the way with a 110 that is all you need. You can use 120's or 160's but the double spring is not needed. 160's work great for areas that could use a little larger trap, but take one spring off for easier placement. Pockets sets still work great this time of year if you have open water. I have still been taking mink the past few weeks in pocket sets they are hungry now that the snow is getting deeper and easier to take in a pocket with bait. I personally would take the BE set over the pocket though. Good luck. OT


----------

